# Catawba today.



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Read a news report that a flow broke off with some snowmobiles on the ice today. The coast guard and some air boats are in the process of getting them off. Still open water across the lake along the Canadian shore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Guys will never learn that going out on Erie with a south wind is a bad idea. It happens every time we have ice. Unbelievable lack of foresight. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

It's on the national news now.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

What happens to the machines out there do they pull them off too?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Probably have to pay a air boat $$ to go back out and get it. If he has a big enough air boat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Its salvage rights so whoever has means to get the stuff its theirs if they want it. I wouldnt blame them one bit if they charge the crap out of them to get their gear back. Erie is on CNN and its not for a good thing! This is twice in a week. Giving us people who know what we are doing a bad name.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

loomis82 said:


> Its salvage rights so whoever has means to get the stuff its theirs if they want it. I wouldnt blame them one bit if they charge the crap out of them to get their gear back. Erie is on CNN and its not for a good thing! This is twice in a week. Giving us people who know what we are doing a bad name.


You crushed these folks on another thread, and here you are again. You are sitting at home ‘knowing what you are doing’, which is doing nothing but bitching about folks that are out doing something. I hope all or your decisions in life are 100% exactly right, can’t imagine the shame you might bestow on yourself if something does not go exactly right! I can see you now out there on social media just berating the crap out of yourself for your moronic decisions.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

PapawSmith said:


> You crushed these folks on another thread, and here you are again. You are sitting at home ‘knowing what you are doing’, which is doing nothing but bitching about folks that are out doing something. I hope all or your decisions in life are 100% exactly right, can’t imagine the shame you might bestow on yourself if something does not go exactly right! I can see you now out there on social media just berating the crap out of yourself for your moronic decisions.


He's saying what every one is thinking... Almost sounds as if you were one of the ones that got stuck out there. If so glad you made it back


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

DHower08 said:


> He's saying what every one is thinking... Almost sounds as if you were one of the ones that got stuck out there. If so glad you made it back


LOL, he’s not saying what everyone is thinking. He is saying what everyone that bitches about what others are doing, are thinking. Seriously, armchair judges that think it’s only OK to do something if they determine it’s OK. You same guys would have been offering a “nice job, well done, great post” had these guys had no problems with the ice and posted great fish pics today. Don’t troll me with that ‘glad you made it back’ crap.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

loomis82 said:


> Its salvage rights so whoever has means to get the stuff its theirs if they want it. I wouldnt blame them one bit if they charge the crap out of them to get their gear back. Erie is on CNN and its not for a good thing! This is twice in a week. Giving us people who know what we are doing a bad name.


Loomis, I'm not sure what's going on here but I came off the ice here on PIB and had a great day. 13" of good ice and a limit of fish. We like to think we know what we're doing over as well. I try to post accurate and live time ice conditions, fishing reports, etc to be helpful. However, the abuse they're throwing at you isn't worth it. I make no judgements on the guys who went off Catawba. They want to fish and know the risks. We're 3.5 miles away from Catawba and the best conditions we've had in 5-6 years. However, it makes me reluctant to post for fear of ridicule. If I missed something let me know. Good luck!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

PapawSmith said:


> LOL, he’s not saying what everyone is thinking. He is saying what everyone that bitches about what others are doing, are thinking. Seriously, armchair judges that think it’s only OK to do something if they determine it’s OK. You same guys would have been offering a “nice job, well done, great post” had these guys had no problems with the ice and posted great fish pics today. Don’t troll me with that ‘glad you made it back’ crap.


Far from trolling. Your pissed off about something that should have absolutely zero effect to your mood. These guys use boards and go over these cracks likely knowing the possibility of getting stranded yet they still do it not thinking of the people the will put at risk if/when something goes wrong.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Pawpaw south winds working cracks and open water its simple. And I've had plenty experience out there 20 plus years but yeah i guess I'll just sit at home and act like I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

PapawSmith said:


> You crushed these folks on another thread, and here you are again. You are sitting at home ‘knowing what you are doing’, which is doing nothing but bitching about folks that are out doing something. I hope all or your decisions in life are 100% exactly right, can’t imagine the shame you might bestow on yourself if something does not go exactly right! I can see you now out there on social media just berating the crap out of yourself for your moronic decisions.


It's freedom of speech on a PUBLIC FORUM. relax.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

PapawSmith said:


> You crushed these folks on another thread, and here you are again. You are sitting at home ‘knowing what you are doing’, which is doing nothing but bitching about folks that are out doing something. I hope all or your decisions in life are 100% exactly right, can’t imagine the shame you might bestow on yourself if something does not go exactly right! I can see you now out there on social media just berating the crap out of yourself for your moronic decisions.


Time he has a following too !!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

The NWS had issued a warning early yesterday morning about the potential of ice movement and encouraged people to stay off with the SSW 15-25 mph winds forecasted.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Main thing is everyone got off with nobody hurt or lost...and there were a LOT LESS people out there on a pretty nice day than in past years of stuff like this happening so the safety word is spreading about Lake Erie ice travel...you can bet that 18 people hopefully learned there lesson yesterday and will spread the word of safety on the ice of Lake Erie...we all take chances to do what we love...small craft warnings,thunderstorms,rock climbing,duck hunting on days that "you gotta be out there" and so forth...I think we have 18 new "teachers" to talk about safety...IMHO


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Couple of articles: 

ice rescue snowsleds sleds snowmobile mobile snow storm | wnep.com

‘There’s no such thing as safe ice’: 18 people rescued from Lake Erie ice floe that broke off near Catawba Island - cleveland.com


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Yep, allways said "Walleyes make people crazy:!I think there are alot of guys on here that have got caught on the wrong side of the crack through the years..lost all my gear before, it is what it is..at the end of the day, no one lost there life!!The gears replaceable


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

loomis82 said:


> Its salvage rights so whoever has means to get the stuff its theirs if they want it. I wouldnt blame them one bit if they charge the crap out of them to get their gear back. Erie is on CNN and its not for a good thing! This is twice in a week. Giving us people who know what we are doing a bad name.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Everyone knew this was going to happen with the south wind and open water out there. It was almost guaranteed.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Wether foolhardy or not is open for debate obviously. Personally, I’ll stick with local inland lakes
















for eyes.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice haul there John! To me, those look just as tasty as an Eye from Erie! 😋


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

loomis82 said:


> Its salvage rights so whoever has means to get the stuff its theirs if they want it. I wouldnt blame them one bit if they charge the crap out of them to get their gear back. Erie is on CNN and its not for a good thing! This is twice in a week. Giving us people who know what we are doing a bad name.


Hopefully they learned a valuable lesson and have many more adventures in the future!!! A great story to tell their grandchildren -vs- I was sitting on my couch watching CNN…..


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice catch John Boat!


----------

